

Are you dying to leave the UK? - msantos
http://www.lawrencejones.eu/search-marketing/2013/10/13/dying-to-leave-the-uk/

======
bobdvb
People who campaign for wealth distribution refuse to acknowledge that the
rise the in the standards of living in the UK was not mainly enabled by
governments or unions but by industrialists. People like Salt, Peabody,
Rowntree, these rich industrialists spent great sums of their money building
better accommodation for either their workers or the poor. In some cases they
had other benefits in doing this, like Salt getting healthier workers closer
to his factories, but they also built churches and baths, these things don't
directly correlate to profit.

The modern philanthropists like Bill Gates and Warren Buffet are also showing
a great way forward by giving away their fortunes before they die (after all
do your children need to inherit billions?). But as businessmen and innovators
these philanthropists are spending their money wisely, probably far more
wisely than a government could. Bill Gates is well known for requiring a
strong case and costs before giving money away, but when he does it can be
vast amounts.

Our governments are stuck walking the wrong way on an escalator. In the UK the
fuel escalator is a prime example of this, a programmed increase in fuel duty
in the guise of an ecological tax, this tax is actually to offset inflation
because it is one of the largest sources of indirect taxation. However it is
obvious that taxing fuel in ever increasing amounts will restrict growth. Yes
we need to deal with our carbon footprint, but that isn't really why the tax
exists.

Also the levels of inheritance tax were designed to tax the super rich when
the government was in a difficult spot. It was arguably a bad move because it
broke up thousands of estates that employed hundreds of rural workers. But
because the levels set haven't changed much and inflation has very much
increased many thousands of normal people are now covered by a tax intended
for the super rich.

Additionally companies aren't encouraged to look after their workers because
they will be harassed by HMRC for "Benefit In Kind". Companies should be
encouraged to look after their workers and increase their standards of living,
that way we would be a more productive society with happy citizens.

Tax less, encourage philanthropy and enable growth.

I will probably be retiring outside of the UK, as they say: in the UK, you
breath, your taxed.

